# Screeching noise on SAGE Barista Express 1850W Espresso Coffee Machine when extracting



## Alf (Jan 2, 2021)

Hello and happy new year to everyone,

I bought a second hand SAGE Barista Express 1850W Espresso Coffee Machine half a year ago and after using it for a while (3 months) everyday multiple times a day, a screeching noise (noise clip video below with the coffee machine pic below for your reference)






I have descaled the coffee machine both with the tablets in the portafilter and with the powder in the water tank on a regular basis and the noise wont go away

I was wondering if any of you in this forum have heard this noise before and if this is a common thing and something that might have a fix. It almost sounds like cavitation to me but could be something with the pump? not sure but please let me know if you would have any recomendations or if you know of anyone who would be able to fix this. Very grateful in advance!

Thank you,
Alfonso


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Sage machines are a bit of a mystery to me as they build them around their own proprietary bits but when it comes to odd squealing noises on traditional espresso machines a common culprit is the OPV.

This could be totally useless information here as I am not sure if the Sage machines even have a traditional OPV thought I'd mention it though.


----------



## Alf (Jan 2, 2021)

Thank you! Would you recommend me another place/forums/stores where I could ask about this topic? I will continue asking around.

Thanks again,

A


----------

